# Small Grow light question



## FireWeed (Mar 10, 2006)

If I want around 5 plants should i use a 4' florecent that holds 2 bulbs or a 2' by 2' florecent that holds 4 bulbs. Im sure they would both work just wondering if anyone has advice on this.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 10, 2006)

Also they both use 40 watt bulbs and i would mix the types so the one that holds 4 would have 160 watts compared to 80. Im just wondering if the spread of light will be enough. Also does having a florecent on 24/7 change the electric bill alot by alot anybody know how much it really is to run it.


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2006)

160 watts of flo's is going to be virtually unnoticable on the power bill. Unfortunatly, it also lacks the requirements to grow efficiently. You can probably veg a few plants for a few weeks under them, but within a month, they will have outgrown that environment. 
  You need many more flouros or an HID(prefferably) to expect a success.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

Can you give us your grow area space?

I have a tiny veg. box. with 4 compact florous (all that will fit) pumping out about 8000 lumens. its only 2.13 sq.ft. thats about 3800 lumens/sq.ft. not great but what can I expect from florous. (My other box is what is going to be optimul 6 sq.ft. running (2) 150 HPS at an angle and (1) 250 MH directly over, Its still under construction). I guess what I'm saying is get at least 3,000 lumens per sq.ft. min. Florous are hard to get that mark. Also lumens per watt: florous are more expensive than a HID for electric consumption. HIDs also have better plant canopy penetration.

note: Yeah guys I sold my inside sun 400 and bought those from e-conolight still rewiring.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 10, 2006)

Im gonna be growing in my attic so i have lots of space and ill probaly end up building some kind of grow box.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

can i flower with the fluoro's..(and yes i know that HPS is the way to go..but i'm on a budget..)  i got the 4' hanging work shop light with 2 fluoro's in 'em..burning 80w and 3400 lumens on 1 plant (dirt)..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, yeild will suffer. but there have been successful grows with florous, just better pack em in.


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2006)

> you need a 1000watt you can grow 50 big plants close together or 100 small plants


Lets do some math..
1000watts=50 watts per sq/ft will efficiently cover 20 sq.ft.
100 plants in 20 sq ft.= 5 plants per sq/ft. (2.5 sq inches per plant)
I believe the minimum recommended space, EVEN for a SOG flowering 6" clones, is 1 sq ft per plant.

I've worked extensively with a 1k, and a dozen 3 ft plants is _really_ pushing the limit.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

FireWeed said:
			
		

> Im gonna be growing in my attic so i have lots of space and ill probaly end up building some kind of grow box.


 
Watch out for heat issues. Attic grows are tough. You have to have great ventilation and heat control.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 10, 2006)

My attic has pretty good ventalation its got like 5 metal vent things on the cieling that you can see light through and they look like metal boxes from outside and i have like one small triangle window sorta thing thats screened as far as heat goes i have no idea how hot it will end up being but im thinking i might only start indoor and then move to outdoor.


----------

